# School hunt for teenager



## melmc (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this forum and have tried scrolling through to see if anyone else has the same problem and answers to it but haven't found anything. We are "researching" our dream of moving to Italy which realistically will not be for a couple of years but I have stumbled upon a problem.... Schooling for my at present 15 year old. We are British but have been living in Sweden for the last 4 years. Our dream is to move to Italy . Everything is in our favour ( my husband works for an International company so no need to find work) I don't work at present no desperate need to at the moment.... Want to concentrate on my daughter. She speaks fluent English and Swedish and is learning Spanish at school. We are both casually learning Italian already but she leaves secondary school next year, which is fine but was planning on taking a fashion design course in college here... But when we discussed moving to Italy her dream came true to study fashion design in Italy! Wow but! Not as easy ... She is 16 next year, she will have to continue in the Italian state school ( she is going to struggle with studying in Italian) all kids her age have already chosen their special subjects at around 14 so she is 2 years behind in any given subject....plus she would not have completed 5 years of continuous study in theses subjects thus losing out in going straight into a Italian universities.... Alternative ... International school.... I looked at a couple in Florence.... €18,000 euros a year.... There are accademies and other colleges /universties but these are For 18/19 year olds, what about 16 to 18 year Olds?Unless I have misunderstood the situation , bad idea to move her before and perhaps pay for her to study in one of the international universities when she is 19 which appear to be about 10,000€ a year cheaper!!!! Hey ho will have to delay the dream for a further 4 years(((


----------



## occhiolino (Aug 14, 2012)

*another teen same plan*

Hello,
I may be moving next year, my da is 16, would love to study fashion so we are exploring options as well. She doesn't mind doing another 2 yearss before university, probably in italy so she can get the language down. let me know what you find as will i.
We are in Denver. You?
Ann





melmc said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and have tried scrolling through to see if anyone else has the same problem and answers to it but haven't found anything. We are "researching" our dream of moving to Italy which realistically will not be for a couple of years but I have stumbled upon a problem.... Schooling for my at present 15 year old. We are British but have been living in Sweden for the last 4 years. Our dream is to move to Italy . Everything is in our favour ( my husband works for an International company so no need to find work) I don't work at present no desperate need to at the moment.... Want to concentrate on my daughter. She speaks fluent English and Swedish and is learning Spanish at school. We are both casually learning Italian already but she leaves secondary school next year, which is fine but was planning on taking a fashion design course in college here... But when we discussed moving to Italy her dream came true to study fashion design in Italy! Wow but! Not as easy ... She is 16 next year, she will have to continue in the Italian state school ( she is going to struggle with studying in Italian) all kids her age have already chosen their special subjects at around 14 so she is 2 years behind in any given subject....plus she would not have completed 5 years of continuous study in theses subjects thus losing out in going straight into a Italian universities.... Alternative ... International school.... I looked at a couple in Florence.... €18,000 euros a year.... There are accademies and other colleges /universties but these are For 18/19 year olds, what about 16 to 18 year Olds?Unless I have misunderstood the situation , bad idea to move her before and perhaps pay for her to study in one of the international universities when she is 19 which appear to be about 10,000€ a year cheaper!!!! Hey ho will have to delay the dream for a further 4 years(((


----------



## occhiolino (Aug 14, 2012)

*She can still move into*

an Italian school, get immersed and even do 2 more years of high school, they catch up; lots of kids do a year abroad from the US and do great.
Good luck



melmc said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and have tried scrolling through to see if anyone else has the same problem and answers to it but haven't found anything. We are "researching" our dream of moving to Italy which realistically will not be for a couple of years but I have stumbled upon a problem.... Schooling for my at present 15 year old. We are British but have been living in Sweden for the last 4 years. Our dream is to move to Italy . Everything is in our favour ( my husband works for an International company so no need to find work) I don't work at present no desperate need to at the moment.... Want to concentrate on my daughter. She speaks fluent English and Swedish and is learning Spanish at school. We are both casually learning Italian already but she leaves secondary school next year, which is fine but was planning on taking a fashion design course in college here... But when we discussed moving to Italy her dream came true to study fashion design in Italy! Wow but! Not as easy ... She is 16 next year, she will have to continue in the Italian state school ( she is going to struggle with studying in Italian) all kids her age have already chosen their special subjects at around 14 so she is 2 years behind in any given subject....plus she would not have completed 5 years of continuous study in theses subjects thus losing out in going straight into a Italian universities.... Alternative ... International school.... I looked at a couple in Florence.... €18,000 euros a year.... There are accademies and other colleges /universties but these are For 18/19 year olds, what about 16 to 18 year Olds?Unless I have misunderstood the situation , bad idea to move her before and perhaps pay for her to study in one of the international universities when she is 19 which appear to be about 10,000€ a year cheaper!!!! Hey ho will have to delay the dream for a further 4 years(((


----------



## zuccheronan (Jun 28, 2011)

One thing you could consider is an Italian private school. Much cheaper than an International school and children can study on a bi-lingual program. I know of such courses in Genova, Monza and Milan.

Some Italian state schools are even offering a stripped back version of this too. Simply studying the last few years in only Italian would be very difficult in my opinion. 

I hope your dreams come true!


----------

